
Muscle Memory Discovery Ends ‘Use It or Lose It’ Dogma - brahmwg
https://sciencebulletin.org/muscle-memory-discovery-ends-use-it-or-lose-it-dogma/?no_cache=1
======
PaulHoule
This does not surprise me.

Men's Health magazine, Tim Ferris, and others will tout workouts that will
revolutionize your body in four weeks.

The catch is that you have to be someone who has weight trained in the past
but let it lapse. In that case if you work hard for four weeks, have good
nutrition, use creatine, etc. you will really lose fat, gain muscle, look very
different.

If you haven't done it before, weight training is good too, but the gains you
get if you restart training after a lapse are astonishing. Sometimes you get
stuck in weight training and lost interest, then walk away from it for six
months, and you are ready to hop in again. There are better forms of
"periodization" out there, but that is one of them.

